# Smoking a Turducken on a Trager Grill



## kmakifl (Nov 25, 2015)

Hello: I am new to the site and would appreciate your help on how long to smoke a bacon wrapped turducken on a traeger grill?

Thanks for all tips!


----------



## eman (Nov 28, 2015)

Sorry i didn't see this in time ,

 The folks that make the Turduckens down here have labels on the package telling folks that they do not recommend low and slow smoking for their products.

  There are to many layers of meat and the inside layers may stay in the danger zone way to long to be safe.


----------

